# NREMT test help



## whatw14578 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey yall I have a quick question. For the paramedic practical test should I study the skill shests and test off them or should I take a florida medical training institute 3 day NREMT practical test prep course


----------



## whatw14578 (Feb 17, 2010)

no one has any input?


----------



## grich242 (Feb 17, 2010)

Here is the thing about testing be it written or practical. by now you should have gone through enough scenario's and skill stations to pass the test if you don't know a skill or subject well enough by now .. you wont learn it in a few days. My advice would be to study how to take the test, not so much the info contained in it. meaning you should know how why and when to intubate some one after completing the class.. male sure you have the steps in proper order, anything, you would want to verbalize, say them out loud several times a day leading up to your test, you can scan over your class or practical notes but as i've said you should know the material well enough by now, if you feel weak in a particular area then a review may help, if you have the time and money and I don't pretend to know what is involved this  3 day review, but they shouldn't be covering anything you don't already know. Relax and study the skill sheets.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 17, 2010)

if you memorize the skill sheet, there is nothing unknown that will be thrown at you.

The proctors are not allowed to say anything that is not on the sheet.  If they do, they cannot fail you for things such as: asking random questions.  They only reason you can fail is if you don't complete the skill successfully, or if you make a critical error/omission.  The critical errors/omissions are listed at the bottom of the skill sheet.  

Your profile isn't very clear about your training.  Are you an RN?  If so then you have a broad enough base of education that should make you comfortable just studying the sheets.  Have you taken the paramedic course or are you just trying to challenge?  

If you haven't taken a paramedic class, read a paramedic book, or have no emergency medical training, then maybe you might want to go to the review.


----------



## BalvinoEMT (Dec 29, 2010)

*NREMT Help!!*

I already passed my class and took the NREMT test two times. I felt pretty good both times i took it but didnt pass it.:unsure:

I need a better way to study!:blink:

Thanks if you can help


----------



## waffleiron (Dec 29, 2010)

I actually did one of those prep class deals in New Hampshire prior to taking the practical. It was very informative and showed me a lot of the little things that the NR tests get people to fail on. I definitely would have gotten lit up on the practical since I went to a school that basically trained me to get licensed in MA only. I hadn't touched manual IO for six months prior to the class so it was good to brush up. Also the oral scenarios are good to have a heads up on. 

Bottom line, I can't speak for the prep class that you want to go to in Florida, but based on my experiences with the other test prep class that I took, it is worth looking into.


----------

